# Is it possible to get Job Seekers benefit if live in partner earns?



## humblepie (19 Apr 2011)

Hi, 
If recently made redundant (with many years PRSI contributions) and received a redundancy payment - is it possible to claim JSB if girlfriend (who lives in same house) is earning ? i.e approx €500 per week ??
On the claim form, you're asked to declare if married or have partner ?? Would saying you have a live in partner (earning the above) affect chances of getting JSB ??

Thank you


----------



## dereko1969 (19 Apr 2011)

No it won't affect your claim. Your Job Seekers Benefit is really the equivalent of an insurance pay out - you've been paying PRSI while working for the last few years so you're now entitled to JSB. However, after a period of unemployment (not sure if it's 1 year or 18 months) you will transfer to Job Seekers Allowance which is means tested so your status could impact the situation then but not now.


----------



## humblepie (19 Apr 2011)

Thanks dereko1969, thats good to know.
Just so I'm understanding correctly, regardless of what my girlfriends income is or would be, because I have paid PRSI contributions for the last 11 years consistently, I will be entitled to JSB of €188 ? Is that correct ? I'm wondering because the Claims interviewer asked me to complete the section on whether I had a partner / spouse - I said I had a partner and she asked me to fill in her PPS number. I assumed then that the reason I was asked to do this is because it would impact the payment I would be entitled to.
If my built up PRSI contributions automatically entitle me to JSB, why do they need to know details of whether I have a live in partner or not ??

Cheers for info


----------



## fender (19 Apr 2011)

All PRSI payments are not equal. 

There are currently 11 different PRSI Classes, they are A, B, C, D, E, H, J, K, M, S and P. The social insurance payments to which you may become entitled to will depend on the PRSI Class you are in.

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/it1.html
(look down the list under prsi)


----------



## humblepie (19 Apr 2011)

I've no idea what PRSI class I am in. Regardless, I guess the question is : will I be entitled to a JSB having paid consecutive PRSI payments for the last 11 years EVEN if I am residing with my girlfriend who is earning c €500 p.w . Is there any way we can be means tested or is that solely applicable to Job Seekers Allowance (after the 12months or 18 months ot whatever the time frame is ?)


----------



## Butter (19 Apr 2011)

As Dereko1969 said you are entitled to JSB in your right regardless of your partner's current earnings. I'm pretty sure this lasts for 12 months until you are moved to JSA when the household total earnings are looked at. Hopefully that situation will not arise and you'll find a job within the JSB period.
If you were an employee you are likely to be in PRSI class A.


----------



## humblepie (19 Apr 2011)

Butter said:


> As Dereko1969 said you are entitled to JSB in your right regardless of your partner's current earnings. I'm pretty sure this lasts for 12 months until you are moved to JSA when the household total earnings are looked at. Hopefully that situation will not arise and you'll find a job within the JSB period.
> If you were an employee you are likely to be in PRSI class A.


 
Thanks alot, thats what I figured and since learned I am PRSI Class A. 
Thanks for the clarification


----------



## gipimann (20 Apr 2011)

The reason they ask for spouse/partner details is to determine if you might be entitled to a payment for your spouse/partner in addition to the payment for yourself.


----------



## humblepie (20 Apr 2011)

gipimann said:


> The reason they ask for spouse/partner details is to determine if you might be entitled to a payment for your spouse/partner in addition to the payment for yourself.


 
Thanks alot..


----------

